# Oh no!  Knives are available on the internet!



## Grenadier (May 12, 2008)

Somewhat of an entertaining read:

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080511/NEWS/805110344




> Weapon of choice
> Frightening array of blades available in stores, over Internet
> 
> By Brian Fraga
> ...




Don't worry, folks...  They're working on a way to ban machetes, too!


----------



## exile (May 12, 2008)

If they'd been wielding hammers, axes or hatchets, we'd have had the terrifying headline

_*Frightening Array of Tools Available in Hardware Stores!!*_


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

What can you say except WOW


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2008)

Baa... baaa.... baaaa 



(don't worry I'm just practicing for the times when *nothing* will be made available to us because its all too dangerous or potentially dangerous).


----------



## tellner (May 12, 2008)

Explosives sold at every gas station!
Rape equipment dangling from every other pelvis!
Powerful oxidizing chemicals used in the WTC (9-11! 9-11!) bombings found in every breath you take!

Oy ****ing gevalt.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (May 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Baa... baaa.... baaaa
> 
> 
> 
> (don't worry I'm just practicing for the times when *nothing* will be made available to us because its all too dangerous or potentially dangerous).


That's when the will want to chop off our hands, or maybe just do away withus altogether. Many of us has skill at creating weapons,what then? I am sure there will be gestapo type tactics against us, the ones we teach.


----------



## theletch1 (May 12, 2008)

Ain't it gonna be a ***** when they have to decide whether or not to deforest the entire planet to keep sticks out of our hands...but then there's the rock problem.  Come on!  Man has been killing man since the beginning of time, regardless of what weapons were available.  Banning the TOOL isn't going to fix anything.  'Course the cynic in me says we'll never figure out humans either so it's sort of a catch 22.


----------

